# Kindle Fire - What does it mean for Children's books?



## C.S. Einfeld (Dec 6, 2011)

I have to admit, I'm pretty pumped.  I held off e-publishing my book because I felt that the illustrations were important enough to be seen in full color.  When I heard about the Kindle Fire, I literally let out a 'Whoop!' for joy!

Longer term, though, I wonder how this will affect the world of children's books?  

Any thoughts?


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I know I'm looking forward to reading some to my grandson. I bought a couple of kids' books when I got my fire.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I buy books to read to my crew on my Fire. I love the instant gratification  of it arriving...instantly. We homeschool. So it is quite a thrill to dig up a book in whatever topic they mention at a moments notice. 

But they still need traditional books. I'm not about to let anyone get too far with my Fire without me. There are no adequate parental controls for one. And it could easily break. Plus there is something quite special about curling up with a stack of beautiful books all on your own. 

For ever kindle book I've bought them since the Fire came out we have probably checked out 50 library books. And I won't mention the hundreds of children's books we already own. 

So children's ebooks are a God send. But they aren't everything. That being said... My 6 year old wants his own Kindle. I told him maybe next year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

There was an article last week about how so far the ebook revolution has passed over children's books. Not having color is a big factor in that. I'm sure it'll become more common simply for its convenience, but a big argument in the article was that parents wanted their kids to get used to holding and reading a book.

I've also heard about psychology research that shows that kids spending too much time in front of screens process visual stimuli differently. Rather than reading left to right, they get used to scanning like you would a webpage, and then that affects their reading comprehension because they have a tendency to gloss over text without absorbing the words and meaning.


----------



## C.S. Einfeld (Dec 6, 2011)

I have to agree that there's nothing like curling up with an actual book.

BUT, I wonder, if kids feel the same way?  I mean, they're already so plugged into technology, isn't using an ereader just part of the natural progression?


----------



## theolightfoot (Dec 29, 2011)

There is a place for both kid's ebooks and print books. Ebooks will never replace kid's print books, but ebooks will be a nice edition for things like travel, or finding a book instantly that you can't find anywhere else.
The books have to be something the parents want to download since they are at the controls (hopefully). 
I have two kid's ebooks published so I'm hoping there is a place for kid's ebooks!

Tiger and Mouse: http://amzn.to/vBYZhj
The Hippo Campus: http://amzn.to/vtHc9K


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

My fire was a christmas gift from Olivia's parents.  Of course I put a number of book on it for her.  She loves the Disney Princesses so Bell and Cinderella were her first books.  I wanted Wild Thing her favorite book but it not on the kindle  yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

C.S. Einfeld said:


> I have to agree that there's nothing like curling up with an actual book.
> 
> BUT, I wonder, if kids feel the same way? I mean, they're already so plugged into technology, isn't using an ereader just part of the natural progression?


I find that I enjoy curling up with a book on my eReader more than I enjoy curling up with a paper book--it's so much easier to read on the eReader.  But I agree, kids are so wired now (in the technology sense), and anyway, I wonder if the kids care what their parents read to or with them, as long as the parent is there with them?

Betsy


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Color is a huge improvement for children's books on Kindle, but there's still one more thing I think needs to be addressed. At least for the pre-reader youngsters. Part of the process for the pre-reader is to look at the illustrations while the words are being read. However as I understand the current tech, particularly when the font size is set to a larger size, the picture must often leave the screen in order to complete reading the words. It would be nice to have a way to peg the picture in place and still be able to scroll all of the text that is supposed to accompany it, regardless of the font size.


----------



## DonWhitaker (Dec 10, 2011)

The next version of the Kindle book format will include improved formatting options. This will allow for much better control of the page designs, similar in many ways to a web page. So we should be seeing better kid's books, cookbooks, graphic novels and whatnot.

More info about Kindle Format 8 http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000729511


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... I wonder if the kids care what their parents read to or with them, as long as the parent is there with them?
> 
> Betsy


This is the key.  ebook or paper book, the kids will be happy with the parent reading with them.

I wonder if a child is "deprived" of paper books at an early age if, as they get older, they will be drawn to paper books because it is something "new/different"? I'm thinking that ebooks will create a curiosity in paper books thus encouraging more reading (and vice versa). If nothing else it gives variety for children who process data in different ways...thus reaching more youngsters.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't have little ones any more but I love to read little ones books now and again. so when I see them on the list of the daily free books I will get them. my 19 year old still has all her books from when she was little and she still loves to read them now and again. 

we went to Barnes and Noble yesterday and we were actually sitting in the little kids section because all the chairs were being used in the regular section and we watched all the families with the little ones shopping for their books. I really think as long as there are children there will be paper books. 

how ever I really wish I could find my favorite childrens book that is out of print either in ebook form or paper form.... I have been looking for years and can't find a copy....


----------

